# 100% chocolate.



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Popped into Sainsbury’s today and accidentally on purpose found myself in the confectionary aisle, picked up my usual Lindt 85% and then noticed on the top shelf Montezuma 100% chocolate with orange oil and chocolate nibs. It’s been years since I last tried 100% and that’s when I thought 70% was too dark, so thought with the addition of the orange oil might be quite palatable. How wrong can one person be? Oh my good Lord, it was awful, that’s £2.50 I will never get back again!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 19, 2018)

100% chocolate - it has to be a Wispa.  Well, either that or a Flake.  Both 100% Cadbury chocolate.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> 100% chocolate - it has to be a Wispa.  Well, either that or a Flake.  Both 100% Cadbury chocolate.


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 19, 2018)

Who goes mentioning things like Montezuma's without an up front warning @eggy?! Reminded me there was a bar of their Spice it Up (93% with dragon ginger) in the kitchen cupboard....I've just tested it to make sure it's still ok....pleased to report it is! Phew.

Wispa @Matt Cycle ? But doesn't it have air bubbles in?! Cadburys giant choc buttons, 2 placed flat sides together...now your talking!


----------



## khskel (Feb 19, 2018)

I actually like the Montezuma 100%. Damn I've got a craving for some now


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 19, 2018)

I will have to put that on my bucket list at least to try. Always open to new adventures.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 19, 2018)

Can you believe it? The website is blocked lol
Must be scared of a Choclolate Invasion here.
Bizarre


----------



## eggyg (Feb 19, 2018)

khskel said:


> I actually like the Montezuma 100%. Damn I've got a craving for some now


I am in Keighley tomorrow funnily enough, I could leave it in a secret place for you! There’s £2.37 worth left!


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 20, 2018)

@eggyg - You could always grate a little over berries and cream, or some other dessert delight, to add an edge.  

I'm not a chocolate fan, so MrB's stash is safe.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 20, 2018)

I found 100% choc hard to stomach at first but did eventually get a taste for it.  It's something that needs adapting too, but takes time.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 21, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I found 100% choc hard to stomach at first but did eventually get a taste for it.  It's something that needs adapting too, but takes time.


Going to leave it for another few days, it put me off my Green and Black!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 22, 2018)

I bought a Montezuma 100% bar a few months ago and still have half of it left - didn't quite think it was as bad as you did @eggyg but I did think it's an acquired taste, and not really one I'm anxious to acquire!  I went back to my Green & Blacks.  I persuaded R to try one square of the Montezuma (he doesn't like sweet stuff so doesn't normally eat chocolate) and he woke up the next morning with a migraine - oops


----------



## New-journey (Feb 22, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I found 100% choc hard to stomach at first but did eventually get a taste for it.  It's something that needs adapting too, but takes time.


I am with Mark on this, at first it was too bitter but now I eat it very happily!


----------



## Theresa Dawn (Jun 9, 2018)

Wish I'd read this before buying my bar or orange Montezuma 100%.  Sucked a small piece, winced, spit out orange peel....thought: is this punishment enough? Nodded.  Binned the rest. I might never crave choccy again so £2.50 well spent.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 9, 2018)

My Little stash, I actually quite like it. I alos like the Moser Roth 85%


----------



## New-journey (Jun 9, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> My Little stash, I actually quite like it. I alos like the Moser Roth 85%
> 
> View attachment 9044


That's quite a collection, want some now!


----------



## Theresa Dawn (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh my! Takes all sorts to make up a world!!


----------



## Radders (Jun 9, 2018)

I tried it and decided to use it in cooking. Please don’t throw it away.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 9, 2018)

Theresa Dawn said:


> Oh my! Takes all sorts to make up a world!!


That s why life is so diverse and interesting


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2018)

I am so jealous that I cant get my hands on 100% here to try!! xx


----------



## eggyg (Jun 9, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I am so jealous that I cant get my hands on 100% here to try!! xx


Don’t do it!


----------



## eggyg (Jun 9, 2018)

Radders said:


> I tried it and decided to use it in cooking. Please don’t throw it away.


I made chilli chocolate brownies with mine, they were delicious!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Don’t do it!


I don't stand a chance of getting it round here anyway lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 9, 2018)

Got some of this on the way to me also.

https://pureheavenly.com/product/dark-ginger/


----------



## Theresa Dawn (Jun 17, 2018)

Turns out that the guy next door thinks it's the best ever...so I feel guilty now ...oh my! that Heavenly one sounds great especially the almond one....


----------

